
Google’s Fuchsia OS Running on the Pixelbook - jitix
https://www.xda-developers.com/google-fuchsia-os-pixelbook-video/
======
jitix
I just hope that they don't make Google login mandatory for this. For a
desktop OS that's pretty invasive.

